# Sick during ovulation?



## MommyMandi (Jan 27, 2008)

Before having my third child in March of 2010, my cycles were completely regular, all.the.time. I would get cramps but nothing horrible. I'd get a migraine and would be able to control it. The last two months I have gotten so sick and I've narrowed it down to when I'm ovulating. My cycles have been anywhere from 23 days to 35, so not too regular. Early in June I had the worst cramping and nausea and then I ovulated after 3 days of laying around, it was awful. Now I've had a migraine for 3 days, nausea, pain, dizziness. Today I woke up with the worst cramps and I'm sure I'm ovulating. Can ovulating seriously make me this sick? I'm going to take a pg test just to make sure, though I just had my period 10 days ago. And I'm going to call the doc next week, but just wanted to womanly feedback. Thanks!


----------

